# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  the chronic chronicles of thedanknight and yoga workbook

## thedanknight

what should i put in my workbook

----------


## thedanknight

so ive been doing the Version 2: Feel an Intense World Meditation before i started i felt my socks on my feet. then i started to make a list in my head of things i felt one of the things i felt was the hair on my arms moving witch i had never had notice before. the most touch related sensations i could be aware of was 3 and only fo a short time. two days after i tried this meditation i had my Second DILD  ::D:

----------


## Sivason

At this point you do not need to maintain focus on multiple touch sensations, just explore the truely subtle sensations, like when you could feel the hairs move. that is very cool, you already have experienced something new.

----------

